# stinky dog? :(



## Dominix (May 4, 2011)

my dog gets stinky too fast! Lily is now 5 months, and we recently got her groomed. it's been like 2 days, and i can already start to smell a distinct scent from her. When it's time to potty, Lily does go outside and after potty she likes to run around and roll in the grass (but not where she pottied). and I think because of the heat, grass, and dirt? I've been advised by this lady at petsmart to only give her 1 bath a month, but it seems like she needs a bath every 2 weeks. what should i do so Lily won't get stinky too fast?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what are you feeding her, what kind of smell is it, is it coming from a particular part of her body. 

have you checked her anal glands ears and mouth. 


remember she is an animal all animals have a smell dogs are dogs they get dirty and smelly. 

some people on hear bath their dogs every week personaly i feel hat is to often i think once a months is good but you could make it every 2 or 3 weeks but i wouldnt bather any more often than that.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

If you think it's her coat that is getting whiffy I wouldn't bathe more than once a month as you strip their natural oils in their coat.

I would use a dry shampoo for dogs and that should freshen her up enough between washes.


----------



## Dominix (May 4, 2011)

yeah, i think it's her coat. i tried this deodorizing spray, and it didn't help at all. i'll try the dry shampoo! thanks.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Blimey, I have been giving Betty a bath once or twice A WEEK( with puppy shampoo).With all the rain everwhere is so muddy that she is filthy after every walk and being white it all shows!! What else can you do/recomend??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Colin, my Honey is the same colour and it is so hard to keep her clean... I aim to bath Honey every 4 weeks - 3 weeks at the earliest. 

I do rinse any thick mud off her paws, undercarriage etc, but then I let her dry naturally or blow dry her, followed by a brush or a comb and then her coat looks acceptable... 

As for the smell I love my Poof Magic Spray by Pet Head... it does cover most smells and my dogs do have rather action packed walks - cow fields, woods, wheat fields, rainy walks etc..

I love a clean Honey Bunny .. but it only lasts a few days


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

As Lily is so young she maybe gets some wee on herself underneath I found that cutting Teddy very short underneath helped a lot in the early days - kept a little fringe all around so you couldn't see the really short fur underneath. My groomer called it a 'hygeine' cut, and it certainly helped the smell.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i have three light coloured (two who are actualy white) dogs and even after a muddy walk i dont normaly rince them off as it just dries in and brushes out.


what kind of smell is it. and what do you feed her.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would love to be able to brush Betty off but
A/ She wont sit still

B/ She nips my finers

I try distracting her with one brush (letting her play bite it) while
trying to brush with other - but she is not to be fooled.

The only chance I get is when she is sparko!!

Any tips gratefully received


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dotn let her chew the other bruch, you are just teaching her its ok to chew any brush when your brushing her. 

just be firm with her tell her no and put her back in the position you want her in. in the short term its time consuming, but in the long term it makes life easier.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. oh yes she is only a little lady Colin .. she will get used to the brush ... with time  Oakley was the same biting me and the brush, now he just stands there with a look on his face trying to say .. go on then, I know you will do it anyway ha ha ha ..

You could try just rinsing off any mud then give her a rub with the towel, or a blow dry if sh eis ok with a dryer ... rather than a full bath ... that would be ok  xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks ladies - you are my guiding stars

I will try to be more consistent and patient - but I'm as desperate to brush
her as she is desperate not be ..... but I'm gonna win this one


----------

